# To PERM or not to PERM?! (PIC heavy!)



## Pipsweet (Jun 13, 2008)

OKAY, ladies, I have a long story to tell and a major decision to make!

So, when I was about fifteen, I had naturally wavy, curly hair (at the end, at least!)...







Okay, fast forward three years, and I now have flat, shapeless hair which doesn't curl naturally but is also quite difficult to straighten:






Note that both these photos are of my hair having been washed and left to dry naturally, with no product. I used to use mousse, hairspray etc. but no matter what I used, I ended up with crunchy, frizzy-looking hair! So nowadays I just leave it. Â¬_Â¬ You might be thinking, Why doesn't she just brush it?! Well, because then I end up with flat roots and what little curl there is in the lengths just turn to frizz!!

Okay, so, this September I'm going to university, and I don't want to go with completely rubbish, lifeless hair! I also don't want to have to spend hours every day styling with heated tools (yes, I am a bit lazy when it comes to hair...



), and so I'm now considering a perm to put a bit more volume and/or a bit more of a curl.

These pics are the general effect I'm going for:











I love this last one!






Obviously, I know these styles were achieved using styling tools, but I just wondered whether or not I could achieve a similar look through perming my hair? I've pretty much got virgin hair, apart from the highlights I had once (which you can see in the first pic, because they were a couple of years now), and I just want hair that I'm not ashamed of at this scary time in my life!

Thanks so much for reading guys, I'd appreciate any and all feedback! xx


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 13, 2008)

the answer to that is basically no.

I got my hair permed with waht they said was the largest curl available.. and it was still kind of wavy and MUCH harder to style and VERY dry and hideous.

Plus the curl never really stayed in my hair well.

I'm not saying you'll have a hideous experience like me, but I am telling you that the result you want would be difficult to get according to the stylist I went to, as I imagined something similar when I went in too. It was very expensive and really damaged my hair.

I'd suggest not doing it





but either way, best of luck, and let us know what you do!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jun 13, 2008)

From someone with personal experience, I would say no as well. Most of the time a perm only looks good for a couple months, but then the curls kind of just lose it's definition and grow out. I use to have thick hair but after perming it a couple times it made my hair lose its volume and it definitely became a lot more fragile and finer.

I think your hair isn't bad at all! You can definitely do a lot with it. I would suggest placing them in hot rollers and finger-combing them for looser *waves with more body*. By using a curling iron you can define them and *achieve larger, tighter curls*, this is what I tend to do as well. (but be sure to limit yourself when it comes to heat styling and always use a heat protectant beforehand)

Another method is to put your hair in large rollers (you can do this while you get ready in the morning), blowdry the hair for a couple minutes and leave them in for 15 minutes or so. Undo when they're completely cooled. Unroll and voila! *Instant volume*. Take sections of the crown and tease them for more volume. Teasing with a rat-tail comb and a bottle of hairspray should do the trick.

Another way to *fake beachy waves *is to get an empty spray bottle. (you can find these in any dollar store) Add water, sea salt, and a little gel in the bottle then shake it up. Flip your head over, spray and scrunch. The sea salt enhances waves and makes your hair look like a beach goddess.

Salt can be drying to the hair after time so I would suggest doing this once in a while and always condition by the end of the day to restore hair of it's natural shine and moisture.

* For hair that tends to be dry.*..

I would also suggest to deep condition and do hot oil treatments often!

You can use Alberto V08 hot oil treatments, but sometimes I just use the common household olive oil. Microwave for 3 minutes on low/medium and with a glove (so it won't be too messy) just spread small amounts onto your hair and leave for 10 minutes or however long you like. This treatment is good to do on weekends, when you don't plan on going anywhere special and just feel like relaxing at home. It should come off just fine in a few rinses and a regular shampoo.

Hope my suggestions help.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 13, 2008)

I say no it looks like the curls you want you could use curling iron or sponge curlers atnight or even hot rollers


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 13, 2008)

I can honestly say no. I think you have the perfect hair to achieve these looks though. With a little technique, tips and tools you can do it


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 13, 2008)

Instead of going for a perm i think you should jsut put volumizing mouse in your hair when wet.

(it will make your hair crunchy but if you scrunch your hair again when it is dry the crunchy-ness will go away)

this should help bring curls into your hair and volume... if you are still really intrested i would recomend taking out the curly girl book from the library (my hair is even less wavy than yours and it makes my hair super curly the stuff they tell you in there)

as for if you dont want to get the book and take there sugestions i would suggest XXL volume mouse from garnier fructise or some other volumizing mouse for your starting point for experimenting with our hair. (i find also adding a tiny bit of leave in conditioner helps with frizzy-ness)

That should give you the look you are going for with the big banna curls

cause my curl patern is very similar to yours when i let my hair dry natural and that is what it gives my hair


----------

